# Agir Extra Single Button Chronograph Advice Needed Please



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi everyone

wondering if anyone can help i just purchased a small joblot of watches really just for this one

its a agir extra chronometre single button chronograph with wire lugs its about 40mm across without the winder.

pretty clean dial for the age and flip back rolled gold case ,im gonna need a a balance staff and hair spring and a main spring also the main chrongraph button wire spring.

any ideas on the movement ? there don't seem to be any numbers anywhere

http://


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, i think this is a Leonidas Calibre, here is one fitted to a single button Heuer Fleiger, also with the chrono drive wheel missing but has a few more parts to this one, i don't have this movement anymore, parts going to be difficult to obtain and the hairspring will have to be timed for the individual weight of your balance wheel, your going to need a top watchmaker and deep pockets........ have fun!!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Although it could possibly be a Venus 170 calibre, if you remove the dial there should be a stamp underneath it :yes:


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

i just found out its a landeron 3 caliber ,i can hunt for the parts now


----------

